# Faema Espresso Machines



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are please to announce our association with one of the best well known and established brands: FAEMA

It all started back in 1945 by Carlo Ernesto Valente and to this day they are going strong with their ethos and elegance in technology and design.

Spectrum of options are availble under the FAEMA brand:

Traditional Machines

Super Automatic machines

Semi Professional Machines

Current offer includes:

FREE full barista kit, cleaning materials, weighting scales, tamper, coffee beans, etc

Plus preferential forum discount

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/faema%20espresso%20machines


----------

